# Clearance Bin (Sale/Swap Area) is now available to all users



## Dawn (Feb 6, 2021)

For the time being, the Clearance Bin area is open to all users.  Previously you had to meet requirements to gain access.
All new threads will be moderated, so please be patient, while we review your post.
Any questions?  Feel free to inbox a Staff Member for help.
Thanks!


----------

